# Not A Clue Which Diver!!



## daveo23 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all, this is my first post and must say this seems a very knowledgable place.

I am starting to get into my watches having bought a nice Longines last year. I'm looking at geting a diver and have narrowed it down to the following 3 watches, any comments woud be gratefuly acknowledged:


Omega Seamaster - not 100% sure which model but don't want the midi as I am looking for somethng larger. Will also need to be pre owned for my price range and one of the cheaper models, possibly a quartz
Tag Heur Proffesional - quite like this and it sees quite cheap
Oris TT1 - again a nice lookng watch IMO.

Ultimately I will go for the one I like the look of the most and what feels comfortable on my wrist. Ideally I am also looking at spending Â£500 ish give or take if I have to push for the oris (give quite a lot!!). I would love a Seamaster but is my budget sensible for a good pre owned example? I have seen a few on the internet but some look really rough and from looking at refurb prices this seems a quite expensive way of owning one.

As I said any comments on any of the watches would be really appreciated.

Thanks for looking.

Daveo


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

daveo23 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post and must say this seems a very knowledgable place.
> 
> I am starting to get into my watches having bought a nice Longines last year. I'm looking at geting a diver and have narrowed it down to the following 3 watches, any comments woud be gratefuly acknowledged:
> 
> ...


To be honest i would wait a while add another 250 and get a second hand seamaster off this forum ,best fitting bracelet around and value ,i picked up one for 650 with box and all paperwork in good nick -you have to quick though

Good luck Tony


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Oris TT1 divers are a lot of watch for the money. Couple have been up on the sales forum around the Â£400-Â£450 mark pre-owned but pretty much mint condition. A nice black face TT1 is not far off the Seamaster in my book. Given your budget you could wait around for a nice Seamaster but as Tony says you'll have to be quick if one comes up in your price range.

Alternative is to keep your eyes peeled on Friday, Saturday and Sunday watch threads - this will open your eyes to a whole new world of watches and you 'll probably see a few on there that are within your budget and might appeal, Zeno, Ocean-7, Orsa etc etc

Anyhow , welcome and good searching.

Regards

steve


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Goldsmiths were selling the Oris diver for half price recently, worth calling a local store to see if they can source you one. For circa Â£300 you can't be done!


----------

